# Window Cleaning Service



## newexpat2013 (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone know of any good window cleaning company near Springs, for cleaning villa windows.... you should see the state of the window really needs someone good lane:


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

*Dubai Window Cleaners*

Wasn't the weather just terrible In Dubai over the weekend..! Left our windows and outdoor furniture in a real state. We used ****** for our windows. They were recommended to us. We're happy with their service and cost.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, it really left my car windows in a sad state as well, not sure who I should call to clean them


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys GOD have given you two hands why Dont you use them for good of your own.
if someone dont have time then you can have the services. 

Sorry if my comments are irrelevant


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

newexpat2013 said:


> Anyone know of any good window cleaning company near Springs, for cleaning villa windows.... you should see the state of the window really needs someone good lane:


I think OP did say Villa Windows and if hers are anywhere like mine it's impossible for a hose to reach and Im not going up three flights on a ladder....best left to the experts I think! Please stop being so judgemental! 

To OP my guys service Mirdif and I don't think they travel but I can ask.

Lx


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

I love having clean windows - but I'm not risking my neck for them...!


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys have any of you had experience of washing the outside of your houses? The Clean Team came round the other day to do my windows. I asked them to wash the front wall and the paint was washing off (not peeling). I had a milky puddle on the floor. They said its down to the paint that's sometimes used here. 

Anyone had this problem? Is this normal here or can I ask the guys that painted it to re-do their work properly?


----------



## stadguiden (Oct 23, 2013)

*office cleaning*



EmmaH said:


> Wasn't the weather just terrible In Dubai over the weekend..! Left our windows and outdoor furniture in a real state. We used ****** for our windows. They were recommended to us. We're happy with their service and cost.


THanks.............


----------

